# What is the friendliest dairy goat breed?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I've had a few different goats in my short 3 year career of goat herding and I want to know what you all (with much more experience and many more goats of the same breed) think. 

Who is the friendliest?

My vote is Lamanchas. But maybe it's just because the ones I have just happen to be friendly.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the LaMancha's are defienately friendly however after having ND/LaMancha/Mini LaMancha/ Nubian and Alpine I have to say that each and everyone of them were friendly /loving and had to have hugs and kisses. Each have their own personalities and thus you get to love on one or two more than the rest But the goats didn't care. 
Danish Pastry (Nubian) now at Jana's was probably one of my friendliest but a pain in the butt because she wanted me right beside her all the time and was a loud mouth here. Arial my LaMancha now at Michelle's never forgets that she is herd queen and supposed to get all the loving and head scratches even now she loves me  but my truely favorite is Alexandria (Albuquerque) a Mini LaMancha and even tho she didn't run up to get scratches etc she is tops. The Alpine was very friendly but a bitch to all the other goats.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hands down our old goats. Be it Lamancha or Nubian, once up around 8 they know you, you know them, and you have this weird kind of relationship with them that you don't have with your dogs or cats or younger goatlings. So for me it's not a breed.

Vicki


----------



## Fiesty1958 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm new to goats but I'm partial to my first and oldest goat Nellie. Nellie is also queen of the herd but doesn't push her weight around. I've been know to crawl on all fours through the hay meadow to sneak up on them in the fields and she is the first to see me, rush to me and proceed to lick me to death all 125 lbs of her. Nellie was the reason why I got into goats. Nellie is a beautiful Nubian and she is going to be 8 years this year and she will live the rest of her life with us. I've heard that Nubians can be quite noisy. Well we have the market cornered on that idea in a bundle of fire name Miss Kitty (Nellie's daughter from last year). Miss Kitty will not stop until you come and give her a hug, kiss and head scratch and hopefully some corn or other treat. I also have an Alpine doe name Lucy and she is quite bitchy towards all other goats including her own daughters from last year, she's out for herself and her current brood. Lucy on occasion has attempted to boss me around - didn't work. Her daughters from last year were stand-offish but are slowly coming around now that they are mothers - they are relaxing more. But I agree with Sondra and Vicki they all have their lovable personalities and are willing to share themselves with us especially as they age. I just love my girls and boys. Sheryl


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

They all are! I have had Nubians (my first goats), La Manchas, Oberhasli, Alpine, Saanen, Pygmy, Toggenburgs, and in each family, there was at least one animal that stood out as: the friendliest goat in the world!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Pretty much any kind that was raised on a bottle. At least they are friendly when you are trying to do something that requires not being chewed on or rubbed on by a goat.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

That is a hard question. I have mostly Nubians, but my LaMancha herd queen is the friendliest one. Actually, she is the most over-bearing one. She wants me all to herself!!! Unfortunately, that is not a good trait in a mother. She wont let her kids play with the other kids. She doesn't like us to hold them (she tries to nudge my hand/arm away when the babies are in my lap), she attacks any other goat that comes near the, As a result her kids are just about as wild as March hares and aren't integrated with the herd at all. No mattet, the buckling is destined for the freezer, and the doeling will be sold because she is a cross-breed (we have a Nubian buck). We have a French Alpine with a great personality and she is a wonderful mother. Her kids are as friendly as can be. (too friendly?). I relaly think it depends on the goat and how it was brought up.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I think it depends more on the personality of the goat rather than the breed. Having worked at a goat dairy when I first got to know goats, I got to meet all breeds of dairy goats as well as Boers. Bottle raised ones are generally the easiest to work with.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have to agree with all of the above. We had a nine yr old doe, just the sweetest mellowest nubian ever. Alpines are my personal favorite but even some of them are not the friendliest around. Nubians can be toad faces just as much as the next breed, go ask Ruggie . She can be quite the premadonna emotional goat you normally see in alpines over her humans! Tam


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I think the Oberhaslis, they tend to have sweeter personalities, but that's usually before my mean ole' Alpines break them in! But like eyeryone that has commented, I think too, any breed.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

actually it all depends on your interaction with most of the goats the more time you spend with them the friendlier they are.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I think it depends on the person raising the goats. Goats, like horses or dogs, take patience and kindness to bring out the best in them. If you don't have patience and holler and hit or jerk a goat around or don't take time to love on them and understand their ways then they aren't going to be as layed back and sweet.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Yeah, you just hit the nail on the head Chris


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Excellent point there Chris!


----------



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I have only had nubians for a short time and saanens now only. The nubians were sweet but so pushy! The saanens will crawl into my lap and snuggle and also play with me like i am one of the gang, in a sweet way, not a pushy bucky way. I love my girls! They are gentle and calm, I am a saanen lover...


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Awhile ago I was talking to a vet about this topic, and he was saying Saanens are the "easiest" goats. I was thinking back to the first goat show I went to, and the Saanen classes were the first ones I saw. Then the Nubians and Alpines were next and it was like a rodeo at moments! This vet was also said LaMancha's are the smartest, and he did *not* mean that as a complement, LOL, it was a synonym for PITA... the nickname LaMonsters. I have to say that nickname fits at times, one of mine just might be smarter than me some days... but I still think LM's are the perfect blend of friendliness and smart and good-troublemaking that makes goats fun and so personable. 

Ultimately, I agree with everyone above saying that individual differences and human interaction are the keys.


----------

